# The GSD "Boof!" You know what I'm talking about!



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

So, this evening I take Hans out for the last pee before bed. 

As we go out the door, his ears go on full alert, he turns toward the (usually dark and empty) house next door, and then I spot the person walking in the dark.

Hans: "Woo woo woo woo woo woo woo woo woo!"
Me: (stepping in front of Hans) "OK, thank you!" (command to be quiet after he alerts)
Hans: "Woo woo woo woo woo!"
Me (stepping in front of Hans again) "OK! Go pee!"
Hans: "Boof." Goes to pee, sulking, LOL.

He was not pleased that I wasn't letting him do the macho Czech line guard beast thing. 
Gotta love that "Boof." :crazy:


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

LOL Yup. I know that boof.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I love that "Woo woo woo woo woo woo woo woo woo woo" bark. It always surprises me that they don't run out of breath, lol. My puppy starts his with more of a "Bah" than a "Woo", but the multiple woo's are the same. I really want to train him to do this on command!


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*Meaning*

I always think of the "boof" as the trailing off insult aimed at the offender. I figure it goes something like this; :yeah, you better be afraid, cause if I have to.........."


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

DWP said:


> I always think of the "boof" as the trailing off insult aimed at the offender. I figure it goes something like this; :yeah, you better be afraid, cause if I have to.........."


:rofl:

I love the boof, Mr. Tough Guy :wub:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Sometimes also accompanied by unique growly grumbling. I laugh out loud at that one and get the look from him. "You laugh? Really?"


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Ahhhh the boof. I know exactly what you are talking about. I usually think of it as a "whatever" aimed at me!


----------



## NatBat (Aug 12, 2012)

So glad you put a name to it! I know the boof well


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> So, this evening I take Hans out for the last pee before bed.
> 
> As we go out the door, his ears go on full alert, he turns toward the (usually dark and empty) house next door, and then I spot the person walking in the dark.
> 
> ...


lolololo we call it the phoof... You want to be mad at them for backtalking but they are just so darn cute. :wub:


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Ah yes, the Boof. I know that very well.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

lol gotta love the boof....I love it when you see their breath make the lips move. Like a curtain does with a burst of breeze...


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Mine does it when she's too lazy to do a full blown alert. She'd lie on her comfy bed and do a couple boofs. Or when I tell her to stop the full blown alert, she will switch to boofs if she doesn't want to stop.


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

This made me laugh as Charlie boofs all the time. It's so cute when they do it.​


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Lucky is not much of a boofer however Daisy was the master of boof. It happened whenever she was told no . I always saw it as big time sighs. Kind of saying"You may have thumbs but your wrong.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

the boof! lol..such an appropriate name for the sound. i get the boof when i tell chobahn to stop barking but he really doesn't want to...it's like the toned-down version of the full on bark. i also get the reverse...he will boof first, then bark. for example, when i'm sleeping and he wants to wake me up he goes parallel to the bedroom door and knocks it with his butt. if that doesn't work, he unleashes the boof. it's almost like he thinks he's being nice and showing respect because he's boofing when really he's still rude for waking me  if i don't respond to the boof in this situation, it turns into a full on bark and is often followed by my covers being ripped off of me. apparently it isn't ok if i don't respect the boof. then sometimes there's the accidental boof when he barks at a noise, but his mouth is stuffed with one of his toys, so it comes out as a boof. it's too ridiculous to not laugh. don't you just love them?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

We need t- shirts with, "Respect the Boof!"


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> We need t- shirts with, "Respect the Boof!"


 I would definitely wear one.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shasta 'boofs' at me when i tell her no. I'm sure she'd roll her eyes too if she figured out to connect the two.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Funny post! I am well acquainted with the boof and am also glad it has now been named, lol. Funny thing, Bailey's brother never boofed, but Bailey does. Bailey's vocal range of sounds is quite impressive actually, haha. Can we assign a name to them all I wonder?

Ewio, ewio, whine, whine, ewio... that is -- Squirrel has been spotted.
Boof, huff, huff, boof, boof ... that is -- Somethin is out there.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> We need t- shirts with, "Respect the Boof!"


I LOVE this!! Very nice original post, too. Made me LOL! They've got to have the last word....


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i love the "ok, thank you" command.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> i love the "ok, thank you" command.


Carryover from the "command" for the kids.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

this thread was exactly what I needed to put a smile on my face


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Respect the Boof!: Custom Misses Relaxed Fit Bella Missy V-Neck T-Shirt - Customized Girl


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I love your t-shirt design! That's awesome, and the GSD's expression is great, like "But that *needed* to be said."


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I had a dream about this thread. I was inspired by this thread and wanted to capture all of the different 'boofs' and 'woo woo woos' and whiney 'arf arf arfs'--basically all the different sounds that Zeeva has. GSDs are so expressive (although my husky is pretty expressive too but he doesn't have nearly as many sounds come out of him). I dreamed that I made a video of it all! It's so hard to capture though . Lol. 

Boof! Still makes me laugh!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I caved and ordered a Boof t-shirt


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


> I caved and ordered a Boof t-shirt


owee I gotta find me one of those!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Zeeva said:


> owee I gotta find me one of those!


See my link above. We could have a blast designing different ones !


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

All too familiar


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I want one... but there's no men's T-shirt.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Custom Mens T-Shirts, Customized Mens Shirts, Personalized Mens Shirts

For you, Jag. Enjoy!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Jag said:


> I want one... but there's no men's T-shirt.


Of course there is! 

Boof Men's: Custom Unisex Basic Gildan Ultra Cotton Crew Neck T-Shirt - Customized Girl


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I know it is off topic, but I will let my dog bark all he wants at the person sulking in the dark walking across my neighbors lawn. I want all would be robbers or peeping toms to know we have a four footed radar system.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

robk said:


> I know it is off topic, but I will let my dog bark all he wants at the person sulking in the dark walking across my neighbors lawn. I want all would be robbers or peeping toms to know we have a four footed radar system.


My husband is the same way. He lets the doggies bark at people passing by in the back alley; says dogs are dogs and they're supposed to bark and are meant for security. But I can't stand it


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh's boof is pretty much an 'f.u.' whether it's directed at the UPS after it passes by or when I tell him we're finished playing frisbee.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Off topic with you: thats why I like the never-ending woo's, because it's an almost psychotic bark. The regular deep barks mean serious business, but the woo's that don't stop sound like the dog's going to tear you to pieces just for the sheer fun of it. But how to train that? I can teach a 'howl' on command, but how to teach 'psycho killer'?


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Blanketback said:


> Off topic with you: thats why I like the never-ending woo's, because it's an almost psychotic bark. The regular deep barks mean serious business, but the woo's that don't stop sound like the dog's going to tear you to pieces just for the sheer fun of it. But how to train that? I can teach a 'howl' on command, but how to teach 'psycho killer'?


 I think the dog has to be in some serious fight drive to get that sound. I hear it sometimes in schutzhund when the helper is really bringing the heat and the dog is in so much drive that he sounds like his brain is about to explode.


----------

